# iBook G3 et le web



## patrick jean-jacques (3 Août 2008)

bonjour, bonsoir,
j'essaie en vain de configurer un Ibook G3 (DD  de 3go , 300Mhz sous 9.1)
pour des amis qui veulent s'en servir pour surfer sur le web;
donc les navigateurs suivants le font pas:
Mozilla 1.2.1, téléchargé via l'ibook avec son petit modem interne (une heure !)
puis, Ie 5 sur un cd rom de freeware et autres utilitares,
mais j'ai pas la partie gauche du forum sous Mozilla !
et Ie 5 affiche trés mal certains sites,
il semble que se soit les dernières V° pour OS 9,
quel autre(s) Navigateur(s)  plus performants ?
et aussi; quel type de barettes ram pour ce modèle (M 2453) et comment y accèder ?

bizarre sensation de poster depuis chez moi, si tardivement: c'est la première fois et à petite vitesse, impossible d'ajouter des smyleys ! rien s'affiche,
j'aurai bien mis OSX mais le DD est si petit !
en plus l'ibook est pleins d'anciennes applis qu'ils ne souhaite pas acquérir sous OS X,
voilà le total de ma galère du soir,
merçi de vos conseils car avec un modem interne je vais pas faire de miracle en recherche
dans les forums,
bonne nuit à tous,
cordialement,
patrick JJ


----------



## DarkPeDrO (3 Août 2008)

Hmmm... J'ai comme l'impression que cet ordinateur ne convient plus du tout à tes besoins, tu devrais songer à t'en procurer un nouveau. Bien sur, ce n'est qu'une suggestion.

Bon, ceci étant dit, j'aurais peut-être une idée pour ce qui est du navigateur internet:

iCab est l'un des meilleurs navigateurs sur Mac OS 9, tu pourrais éventuellement l'essayer et voir ce que tu en penses.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (4 Août 2008)

Merçi du conseil,
c'est le dernier que je n'ai pas pu tester faute d'Adsl !
mais sous Netscape, Ie et Mozilla les résultats sont aléatoires,
on peut lire ses mails mais pas poster, les pages web se chevauchent, pas d'images etc.
bref, j'ai constaté de visu l'aberation de ma démarche,n mais il fallait que je le voie pour y croire !
on ne peut pas surfer sur le web avec un système aussi ancien,
je transmet l'info au proprio de l'ibook qui vas se retrouver certainement en vente via Ebhèèè ou autre site,
cordialement,
patrick


----------



## DarkPeDrO (4 Août 2008)

Hello,

Tu aurais peut-être pu quand même tester iCab :hein:


----------



## divoli (4 Août 2008)

C'est vrai que cet ordinateur commence à sérieusement dater. Il aurait fallu tout le démonter pour changer le DD (l'horreur !), rajouter le maximum de ram, et installer OS 10.3 Panther. Mais bon, tout cela revient cher. Donc à moins d'être en admiration devant les iBook palourdes, je n'en vois pas l'intérêt, mieux vaut laisser tomber...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (4 Août 2008)

Imaginez votre MacBook Pro flambant neuf, d'aujourd'hui, dans 10 ans, ce sera le Palourde de nos jours.:rateau:

Ah... La vie!


----------



## secu2 (5 Août 2008)

T'installer OSX ca serait vraiement pas du luxe...
La ram ca coute pas si cher que ca, essaie de la monter à 600 et installe 10.4, il à quelle puissance ton ibook?

J'avais un iBook G3 800Mhz j'usque fin juin ac 10.4, il etait sous 10.2 avant et je te garantit que 10.4 tourne mieux, j'ai été agréablement surpris...

Bon maintenant j'ai un iMac intel 20pouce 2.4Ghz 4go ram acheté 949 sur le refurb ce fait bizzare le changement^^Pour ce prix la c une bonne affaire, essaie de voir si il en reste.
En plus je l'ai acheté ac 2go de ram j'en ai recu 4, merci apple^^.


----------



## melaure (5 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est vrai que cet ordinateur commence à sérieusement dater. Il aurait fallu tout le démonter pour changer le DD (l'horreur !), rajouter le maximum de ram, et installer OS 10.3 Panther. Mais bon, tout cela revient cher. Donc à moins d'être en admiration devant les iBook palourdes, je n'en vois pas l'intérêt, mieux vaut laisser tomber...



Quand même pas. En plus souvent si tu as upgradé un PowerBook G4, tu peux récupérer un DD ATA de 40 à 80 Go, donc ça coûte pas grand chose 

J'ai déjà upgradé plusieurs palourde et la dernière est encore en configuration d'origine. Comme j'ai changé le DD de mon Mini G4, j'ai un 120 Go en rab. Il ira dans la palourde. Coté RAM j'ai commandé une 512 chez macsales.com (les commandes groupées des MacUsers lyonnais). J'ai même pris une carte Wifi.

J'espère trouver du temps. Peut-être même que je me risquerais à installer Tiger au lieu de Panther comme sur les autres palourdes .)

Bref ça peut encore servir, perso je pense que tu devrais sauver la bête. Je t'aiderais volontier si tu étais sur Lyon.


----------



## divoli (5 Août 2008)

Bah cela dépend. Si l'on doit tout acheter et/ou passer par un technicien (parce que c'est loin d'être évident de changer le DD d'un palourde, pour un non-initié), cela revient beaucoup plus cher que l'ordinateur en lui-même.

Maintenant si l'on est bricoleur, que l'on fait partie d'un réseau et/ou que l'on a un Melaure compétent sous la main pour aider, là peut-être.

Mais quand même, ce n'est pas vraiment rentable. Et le processeur est quand même devenu trop faiblard. Il faut quand même être pragmatique; on ne change pas des pièces pour changer des pièces, on ne change pas un OS pour changer un OS, mais pour avoir un ordinateur fonctionnel et qui tienne la route.

Alors, quand à faire des changements, autant carrément changer d'ordinateur.


----------



## melaure (5 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bah cela dépend. Si l'on doit tout acheter et/ou passer par un technicien (parce que c'est loin d'être évident de changer le DD d'un palourde, pour un non-initié), cela revient beaucoup plus cher que l'ordinateur en lui-même.
> 
> Maintenant si l'on est bricoleur, que l'on fait partie d'un réseau et/ou que l'on a un Melaure compétent sous la main pour aider, là peut-être.
> 
> ...



C'est vrai mais c'est une machine intermédiaire pour faire tourner les softs OS 8/9 encore très correctement, voir même certains jeux 68k. Après je garde l'AluBook G4/1.67 pour les trucs plus gourmands


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (6 Août 2008)

pleins de réponses !
donc merçi de l'intêret  porté à cette vénérable machine que j'ai rendu à sa proprio,
bien sur si je vivais sur lyon j'aurai rencontré Melaure avec plaisir pour apprendre à upgrader les palourdes!
quant à Icab le site me demande 25 $ pour le shareware,
j'ai laissé tomber,
je teste sur les mac classic uniquement des logiciels gratuits,
actuellement (Hors Sujet) je veux upgrader un Ppc 5400/250
je file poser la question ,au bon endroit,
patrick


----------



## melaure (6 Août 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> bien sur si je vivais sur lyon j'aurai rencontré Melaure avec plaisir pour apprendre à upgrader les palourdes!



Ca m'aurait fait plaisir de faire un atelier technique upgrade aux Gones du Mac 

Ce sera avec une autre machine


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (7 Août 2008)

Dommage que Lyon soit aussi loin, je serai venu vous voir au gone du mac !
tant pis,
dans une autre vie !
Patrick


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (1 Octobre 2008)

bonjour à tous,
même question, 
mais pour un imac 400 Dv sous 9.2.2
quel navigateur (gratuit) et compatible (hormis Ie 5 que j'utilise actuellement)
pour afficher au mieux les pages web ?
merçi de me donner des liens directs pour le downloadage car IE5 n'affichent pas l'intégralité des pages et j'ai du mal à naviguer à vue ! 
Patrick


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> même question,
> mais pour un imac 400 Dv sous 9.2.2
> quel navigateur (gratuit) et compatible (hormis Ie 5 que j'utilise actuellement)
> ...



IE 5 ???? 

Ce truc est naze depuis longtemps même sous OS 9.

Netscape 7.02 est bien plus moderne et surtout bien plus compatible, et de loin !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> même question,
> mais pour un imac 400 Dv sous 9.2.2



Celui là, par contre, il peut passer sous Panther (faut juste penser à faire la mise à jour du firmware), il a au moins d'origine, 10 sinon 20 Go de disque dur, et les barrettes de Ram ne sont pas si chères (même sans la promo) !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (1 Octobre 2008)

merçi des liens melaure et Pascal,
mais:
netscape downloadé ce matin s'installe pas !
mozilla affiche pas ma messagerie! et les vieilles V° de navigateurs sur Cd-rom sont obsolètes (iCab entre autre et refusent de fonctionner).
quant à la MàJ du mac c'est pour plus tard,
cette machine est destinée à un ami enseignant à la retraite qui vient de passer brutalement d'un LC III (traitement de texte uniquement) à cet imac,
sous OS 9 pour pas trop l'égarer ( claris Work-Word) et avec adaptateur Keyspan pour conserver l'imprimante Stylewriter 2500,
mais dès qu'il est dégrossi sous cet environement j'upgrade le tout sous panther, j'ai déjà un DD de 80 Go en réserve,la ram est pas excessive,
et le firmware doit déjà eêtre à jour,
il me faut juste un navigateur pas trop naze pour six mois maxi sous OS 9,
pour l'instant ne vous déplaise amis macuser c'est IE5 qui fonctionne le moins mal,
cordialement,
Patrick


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2008)

Le problème des navigateurs sous OS 9, c'est qu'ils ne tiennent pas compte des développements du web de ces 7 dernières années, c'est rédhibitoire.

Le "moins mal" que j'ai testé sur le Palourde 300 de ma fille, c'était Mozilla, mais même lui ne pouvait plus afficher correctement la majorité des sites.


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le problème des navigateurs sous OS 9, c'est qu'ils ne tiennent pas compte des développements du web de ces 7 dernières années, c'est rédhibitoire.
> 
> Le "moins mal" que j'ai testé sur le Palourde 300 de ma fille, c'était Mozilla, mais même lui ne pouvait plus afficher correctement la majorité des sites.



Tu n'as pas OS X sur ta palourde ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Tu n'as pas OS X sur ta palourde ?



Avec 96 Mo/3Go ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

Nan, ma fille à Tiger sur son iMac 600, le Palourde reste sous OS 9 pour quelques uns de ses vieux jeux préférés !


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Avec 96 Mo/3Go ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> Nan, ma fille à Tiger sur son iMac 600, le Palourde reste sous OS 9 pour quelques uns de ses vieux jeux préférés !



Un peu radin sur la config ? 



Moi c'est 544Mo/120Go


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Un peu radin sur la config ?
> 
> 
> 
> Moi c'est 544Mo/120Go



Ben, en fait, il est resté dans l'état où on me l'a donné, vu qu'il n'est plus utilisé que pour quelques anciens jeux. Ma fille a un iMac G3/600 avec 512 Mo/40 Go sous Tiger, et moi, un PowerBook G3/266 en 512 Mo/30 Go sous Panther, un PowerMac G4/733 en 1,5 Go/320-160-80-60 Go (deux internes et deux externes) sous Leopard et un iBook G4 1,2 Ghz avec 1,25 Go/ deux fois 80 Go (un interne et un externe) sous Tiger, alors, gonfler la Palourde n'est pas prioritaire, d'autant que depuis le passage en WiFi, elle est exclue du réseau !


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> B d'autant que depuis le passage en WiFi, elle est exclue du réseau !



Pas gentil ça. Perso j'ai prévu ça. Deux bornes Airport dont une en b pour la palourde et le Nabaztag !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (2 Octobre 2008)

bonjour à tous,
manqué la promo barettes ram 36 euros !(macway)
j'ai navigué (lentement) hier sous IE5 et avec netscape juste pour récupérer quelques softs pour cet Imac qui ne sera pas destiné à la navigation internet,
donc pas de soucis, dès le printemps on passe sous panther+ DD + ram,
et tout ira mieux, 
patrick


----------



## melaure (2 Octobre 2008)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> manqué la promo barettes ram 36 euros !(macway)



Promotion ? C'est le prix normal d'une barrette de 512 aux US ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Promotion ? C'est le prix normal d'une barrette de 512 aux US ...



La promo, c'était 36 au lieu de 39 , en ordre de grandeur, ça ne change pas bézef


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (6 Octobre 2008)

Hello !
36 E j'aurai pris !
39 E, je cale !
bizarre ?
je fonce en causer à ma psy 
patrick


----------

